# Just sharing Good Info SL( pay attention to the last one )



## scottishlass

.


----------



## catherine nehse

Thank you for sharing all this, I always feel that it means you care enough about the next person when you information that you find valuable. God bless you for caring xxx


----------



## catherine nehse

Thank you for sharing all this, I always feel that it means you care enough about the next person when you share information that you find valuable. God bless you for caring xxx


----------



## catherine nehse

Thank you for sharing all this, I always feel that it means you care enough about the next person when you information that you find valuable. God bless you for caring xxx


----------



## catherine nehse

Thank you for sharing all this, I always feel that it means you care enough about the next person when you share information that you find valuable. God bless you for caring xxx


----------



## altogirl

SL, thanks for this, especially the last one. I've bookmarked it!


----------



## impatient knitter

Invaluable info on all subjects!! I was especially interested in the one about drinking water. I drink a lot of it, but never knew that that "when" to drink it was as important!! Thank you for posting!!

...gloria


----------



## run4fittness

Excellent advice, thank you!


----------



## Elin

As usual, SL, great advice. Thank you.


----------

